# low profile oil pan for a lowered car



## MARS23 (Feb 9, 2010)

i have a 90 jetta thats lowered. it has a VR6 obd1. where and if i can get a low profile oil pan. its scrapin and theres a very small leak from a crack where its hit the ground.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: low profile oil pan for a lowered car (MARS23)*








Here's a mind blowing thought..........raise the car up!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: low profile oil pan for a lowered car (gehr)*

^good one!








im not sure how much room under the hood you have on mk2 but some vr guys have used spacers to bring the whole engine up some. I think 3/8 or 1/2 is the number. there is no low profile pan as far as I know.


----------



## MessiDubs (Nov 5, 2006)

you can't really run a low profile oil pan cause of where the pick up for the pump sits. a few guys have welded diamond plate to their pans, i ran a BPTD skip plate on my mkIII for years and had no problems. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (MessiDubs)*

yea raise that jank


----------



## schwordr (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: low profile oil pan for a lowered car (MARS23)*

you could look into a dry sump lubrication system if your that dedicated to it.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

why not just get a skid plate?


----------

